

Rubber Duck UX Debugging - duck
https://medium.com/design-ux/b67842ec3e7f

======
hcarvalhoalves
Is it worth the work making the "fake" version though? By the amount of work
that went into this pixel perfect prototype and the amount of "rework" it
would be needed to implement it, shouldn't it be easier to prototype as app
with a programmer from the get go? Or at least make a less detailed prototype
(the usual)?

BTW, I'm not bashing, really good article.

~~~
ed209
Hi, OP here. Thanks!

This method is actually pretty quick but it is very throw away. It doesn't
replace more dynamic prototypes you might make at other stages. This is
designed more for making something real that you might have only previously
played out in your head.

I usually do this right along side Photoshop (copy paste).

